# C1910-15 Everite H Samuel Pocket Watch



## headlesslouis (Feb 10, 2013)

I've just bought this H samuels watch from someone off ebay and was wondering whether anyone could teach me how to set the time on it, picture attatched.










EDIT: Worked it out now, no worries!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely piece - looks a great pick-up! :buba:


----------



## headlesslouis (Feb 10, 2013)

Thankyou!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Interestingly enough, I was wearing an identical pocket watch today - it belonged to my Uncle who died last year, and is one of a very small number of pieces I will definitely never sell. I hadn't realised that it was so early, so that's great information.

To set the time, it's simply a case of pulling the crown up, in the same way as setting a wristwatch, which is unusual as most pocket watches which aren't either pin-set or key-set are set by pushing the stem down. This is the reverse (at least it is on mine)

Edit - just seen your edit


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

like that .

bowie


----------

